# Good dog backpack?



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

Today is Busters 2nd bday and I got him a cheap backpack for him thinking he might like it. I was shocked at how much he actually loves it. We went on a two hour long hike today and he carried the water and food for us and you could tell that he felt very important. He really doesnt want me to take it off ever. So now that I know he really loves the backpack thing I want to get him a really nice one that doesnt move around so much and doesnt inhibit his movement. Which brands are good, and what should I look for. Thanks


----------



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

I also forgot to add that he is a boxer and is very skinny and squirmy so it needs to be able to fit him and move with him instead of whatever this backpack he has now is doing.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Approach Pack? Dog Pack ? Backpacking Adventure Pack for Canine Hikes - from Ruff Wear

This is the pack that we got for our girls. It stays on even when they rough house and run around for hours. All of our girls are on the skinny side too. 

We really like this one too:

Palisades Pack? Dog Pack ? Ultimate Adventure Backpack for Canine Hikes - from Ruff Wear

You can probably find them cheaper by searching for them on the Internet. That is how we found ours for like half price.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

So far the Approach packs have done really well for us. Here's a couple of shots of them in action :wink:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I second ruffwear, they are expensive but you cant beat the quality and design, its one of the few bags on the market with anatomically correct design which distributes the weight evenly and doesent apply pressure on spine or throat. I went to google shopping and typed in the name and then searched the lowest priced one, found one that someone was reselling for $37 brand new. I think the original price is $55. You can also check ebay.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> I second ruffwear, they are expensive but you cant beat the quality and design, its one of the few bags on the market with anatomically correct design which distributes the weight evenly and doesent apply pressure on spine or throat. I went to google shopping and typed in the name and then searched the lowest priced one, found one that someone was reselling for $37 brand new. I think the original price is $55. You can also check ebay.


Pretty sure you helped us find our first one didn't you? :biggrin:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Totally forgot about that, I'm glad you like the pack as much as we do  your pups look like they are having a blast.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> Totally forgot about that, I'm glad you like the pack as much as we do  your pups look like they are having a blast.


We love them. Need to get a couple of mediums now for the "smaller" dogs LOL


----------



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

Well thank you guys very much. Everyone confirmed exactly what I was thinking. I had been looking at all the other packs but i really liked how the ruff wear ones work. I also like that you can assist your dog over obstacles and other things with them. I think I will be getting either the approach or the pallisades. I like the single trek too but it doesnt have enough storage. I will probably get the pallisades and give busters to marley and see how marley likes it and if he likes it he will probably get the approach because he isnt quite as capable as buster. Also buster is 55lbs and in great shape sometimes it is a little scary how fit he is. Marley is also very fit but is still young turning one in two weeks. Eventhough he is already bigger than buster at 60 lbs he just doesnt have the drive that buster has and isnt nearly as capable as buster. How much do you guys think I could load on their packs safely? I felt comfortable loading buster up with 8lbs today but it is a really cheap pack with no support at all and I think I could at the very least double that with one of the ruff wear ones. Am I right here? Thanks for the help.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I think it  would depend on how your dog does with it. Every dog is different, so its hard to tell. I know that I could load Bailey's pack up a lot more than the other dogs just because she is bigger, but I don't know how it would effect her performance and longevity.

Side note: You have to watch out because a dog running up behind you with a pack on doesn't know that they are a foot wider than normal and will take you out LOL!!!


----------



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Side note: You have to watch out because a dog running up behind you with a pack on doesn't know that they are a foot wider than normal and will take you out LOL!!!


LOL I just learned this one today. Buster managed to take both my gf and I out at the same time. He normally would have fit between us and definately did not with the bag on and we got taken out. After that we kept an eye out for him. lol


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

Everyone has given you good advice. I too am a huge fan of anything RuffWear. I have the packs and the jackets for my three boxers. My boys are very rough on them, and the products hold up well! 

Oh, and I'm not sure what kind of camera's you have, but all of the pics in this thread are amazing! :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Eurobox said:


> Oh, and I'm not sure what kind of camera's you have, but all of the pics in this thread are amazing! :biggrin:


Thanks! :biggrin: 

I'm using a Nikon D40
Nikon D40


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Thanks! :biggrin:
> 
> I'm using a Nikon D40
> Nikon D40


Have you seen the road trip pictures? Talk about some beautiful pictures!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

dobesgalore said:


> Have you seen the road trip pictures? Talk about some beautiful pictures!


My road trip pics? :tongue: I sure hope I've seen them


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

oops, I ment for that quote from eurobox, but you know what I mean! LOL!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

dobesgalore said:


> oops, I ment for that quote from eurobox, but you know what I mean! LOL!!


LOL! I thought so but couldn't resist :wink:


----------

